# WeightWatchers Pro points V the old system



## Xanthe

Hello girls

I have been looking at my friends literature on the new pro points system and am really confused. I have used the old points system in the past and could do with a little help advising me on how on earth the new system works

For example - my food today. 

Prorridge with water and tsp honey, 
2 bananas, 
slim a soup with 6 crackerbread with 1 tsp butter and 1tsp marmite. 
120g prawns, 80g dried pasta and 1 tbsp soy sauce.

With pro points this totals 23 out of 29 daily allowance points.

On the old system it works out to my total daily allowance of 20 out of 20 points.

How on earth can this be? How can you still have points remaining ont he new system plus not forgetting your weekly allowance.

For exampe if I had stuck to theabove foods every day under the old system I would have reached my total weekly allowance and lost weight.

Under the new sytem I would have another 49 weekly allowance points to use up.

Before I looked at my friends books I thought the new pro points was all about food combining and being allowed only a certain amount of carbs and protein per day. But from what I can gather there are no food combining rules at all.

I would really appreciate some advice from all you lovely ladies. And good luck to you all on your weight loss journeys.

Xanthe

XXXX


----------



## Emma78

Hi, I am new to the forum and also new to the new WW pro points plan. I just started WW on tuesday and so far for me it's going great. I love the fact that I have daily points and also weekly points and it's great the fruit and most veg are point free. I am eating quite well at meal times but as I am a snacker I do keep points for snacks in the evening. Sorry I'm not much help and I don't know yet if the plan really works! I will know on tuesday at 6pm. Xxx


----------



## Vickie

I'm not sure on everything as our old points system was completely different from your old points system But the weekly points don't have to be used as far as I can tell, they are bonus or extra points. They can be used if you need them but you don't necessarily have to use them f you don't feel the need

you might want to pose your question in the WW support group thread, there are several UK girls there that would probably be better able to help you out


----------



## v2007

I am Vintage WW. 

I cant fathom the Pro points at all :dohh:

V xxx


----------



## peanut56

I think the ProPoints system is way better. I was hesitant at first, but now I love it. You don't have to use those 49 points, they are optional. You can use them to have a cheat meal, use them to add a few extra points everyday, or not use them at all.
My favorite thing about the ProPoints system is that all fruit is 0 points. That is awesome!!!


----------



## Panda_Ally

Pro point work out as less cos it takes in to account the energy used in ur body. The old system was just based on calories and saturated fat......


----------

